# Can't make a choice.. Which city?



## Jolly (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm from Italy , coming to Australia to work at first as au pair for about 6 months. I'm in contact with some families but I can't make a choice, this is my first time there and I really can't choose between Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne (the families live in suburbs all very close to the cities). And I have to choose as soon as possible because my flight is in about 7 days (I booked it to Sydney but I can also change it at the last minute ) 
I can say I like both quiet places or the busiest cities, but actually I'm in Hawaii and I really enjoy the life here, relaxed and not very "busy" . I travelled here from New York, so that's a loot of difference!
So I thought maybe Brisbane could be a good place for me, but I need suggestions from you  It seems the weather is also nicer there, but the problem is the family in Brisbane would pay me less than the others (Anyways in Sydney maybe I would spend more too If it's more expensive...)
Let me know, Thank you!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Jolly
On the forum we have a specific site " cost of living" this will maybe help you, it covers all main states in Australia, and the comparison between them all. 

Louiseb


----------

